# [SOLVED] SMART Hard Drive detects imminent failure...



## Jlp06

Hi, 
My friends computer on startup displays the error message: "1720-SMART Hard Drive detects imminent failure. 
Failing Dive SATA 0 (dark blue)
Failing Attribute # 02"
Also, he lost the password to the computer so he cannot log in-but i downloaded a program that resets it, but i cannot access the startup options to make it boot from the cd. I do not have the discs that came with the computer, though i may be able to download them. Anyone have any ideas, do i need to replace the hard drive or just re-install the OS or the factory settings? Ty in advance.


----------



## Filbert McFunk

*Re: SMART Hard Drive detects imminent failure...*

You have a TON of options.

What I would do, if it were me:

I'd take that probably failing hard drive and image it to another drive the very first thing, using XXClone. Then, you can figure everything else out. The more you try to use that drive, the less chance you are going to have to save the Operating System and the data. If you can do both of those, then you don't have to worry about reinstalling XP, where do you get a disk, what's your Product Key, etc....

Install the HD as a secondary drive on another machine and run XXClone. Have a 3rd drive to copy the image to, or partition the boot drive. Make sure there's room.

Usually "del" or "F2" are used to access BIOS. From there you change the "Boot Order" so that the Optical drive is first, before the hard drive.

It's possible SMART is wrong. But it's best to act as if the HD is failing, just in case it is.


----------



## Jlp06

*Re: SMART Hard Drive detects imminent failure...*

Hmm whats the next best option if i dont have another computer to use, or a another hard drive? I can get a new hard drive, though. Losing data on the hard drive isnt really a concern at this point.


----------



## Jlp06

*Re: SMART Hard Drive detects imminent failure...*

Bump- if anyone else happens to be reading this and has anything to add i value your input, tyvm in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: SMART Hard Drive detects imminent failure...*

The Hard Drive is failing. Buy another HDD, install it in the computer, format it and Install Windows. If you want to save the data from the old drive buy yourself a USB adapter and install that on the old drive and attach it to the newly installed computer to retrieve any files from it.


----------



## Jlp06

*Re: SMART Hard Drive detects imminent failure...*

Ok, ty.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: SMART Hard Drive detects imminent failure...*

Your welcome, mark this thread Solved on the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

